# Hey Everyone



## Raena

Hello, I'd like to introduce myself. I've been married for about 3 months now and we've been together for a little over 2 years, both from Texas, currently living in Alaska. I'm having some issues with our relationship and wanted to see if what I'm struggling with, is normal.


----------



## sunsetmist

Welcome. What do we need to know?


----------



## Blaine

Welcome and good luck


----------



## Maxwedge 413

Welcome aboard! It's probably normal, especially given the big move up North. Try to find the appropriate forum and post about it there.


----------



## jlg07

Welcome. Post your story, I'm sure you will get a lot of helpful advice!


----------



## Raena

My husband and I have been together about 2 and half years and married for 3 months, he is 37 (never really had a relationship before me) and I am 33, we work opposite schedules and always have. My gig is an 8-5 Monday through Friday and he currently works 2 PM to 11 PM off Thursday, Friday and every other Saturday. Football season is coming up and he is going to change his schedule to have off Saturday Sunday every other Friday so he can spend his Sundays watching football. Now, let me preface this by saying, if we had a more normal schedule where we had week nights off together, I could care less about his Sunday's of football watching, unfortunately, we dont. He has agreed to give me Saturdays with the exception of one college game and 4 hours on sundays. I have talked to him repeatedly about his hobbies and how I feel like they run neck and neck, as far as priorities go, with me. He devotes the majority of his free time to online poker, gaming, darts and football. He will change his work schedule to accompany dart league and football and when I've asked him to not change his schedule for the summer, for dart league, it was an issue. I ended up being his partner because if I wanted much time with him, I had to play. He was going to play whether or not I wanted to. I could understand him being aggravated with me if I was asking him to completely give his hobbies up but the thing is I'm not. Yes. I knew he did all of this before we got married but I thought he would mature and realize the importance of quality time and lay off of his hobbies a little bit but he has also made it perfectly clear he has no intention of doing that because he has sacrificed so much for this relationship. His sacrifices, per him, are the fact that he doesn't watch sports as much, does not gamble as much, does not game as much ect. To me, those aren't really sacrifices, that's part of being an adult and being in a relationship. Am I just being inconsiderate and nerdy or what?


----------

